# Does anyone know where I can find Rose Water?



## 1StarRestaurant (Feb 24, 2009)

I wanna try to make "Raspberry Rose Pots de Creme" from food network and it says I need rose water with a * next to it saying "Can be found at specialty gourmet markets." I have no clue where to look  Anyone know where to find rose water? hopefully in the bay area D:


----------



## Laury (Feb 24, 2009)

Look up Mid Eastern grocery stores.  i.e. Lebanese, Jordanian, Egyptian etc.  They will most likely carry rose water.  Also check the ethnic food aisle at Whole Foods.  Good luck!


----------



## Lizannd (Feb 24, 2009)

Asian markets carry it too.  It is used in Indian cooking.


----------



## miniman (Feb 24, 2009)

You may also find it in shops specialising in baking supplies - it can be used for icings and flavouring a number of baked dishes


----------



## 1StarRestaurant (Feb 24, 2009)

I just found this! A local health store carries this but it didn't have a discription so I went to a different website. 

The ingredients are just purified water and natural rose oil....but it doesn't mention anything about using it for food...are they all like this? or is this not one for food?


----------



## Nils Hoyum (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree those places would definitely have it


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 24, 2009)

To me, rose water is something you make, not buy. Here's how: How To Make Rose Water: Recipes & Tips : TipNut.com. I use the second meathod.


----------



## 1StarRestaurant (Feb 25, 2009)

I saw a few links on google about making your own rose water, but I thought it would end up really lacking. And I didn't know how rose water is supposed to taste or look like. I'll definitely try making my own next time to see! It costed me 5.75 for 4 oz =o I don't even know how often I'll be using this though as its the first time I've heard of it and my aunts too. But I did find it though! Problem solved :> Thanks guys!

Grrr....someone removed my link D:


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 25, 2009)

That's about as concise of an explanation as your can get, FincaPerlitas!

Rose water is essentially nothing more than the essential oil, extracted by one of several methods, from the rose petals and water.

1star - depending on the cuisine and the dishes you cook, rose water isn't used that often.


----------



## fahriye (Feb 25, 2009)

We use rose water in deserts, cakes and making Turkish Delight. Try 2-3 drops of rose water with your cookie dough, it is really good.


----------



## 1StarRestaurant (Feb 25, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> That's about as concise of an explanation as your can get, FincaPerlitas!
> 
> Rose water is essentially nothing more than the essential oil, extracted by one of several methods, from the rose petals and water.
> 
> 1star - depending on the cuisine and the dishes you cook, rose water isn't used that often.



****! Looks like I got ripped off. lol!


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Feb 27, 2009)

I've found it in the ethnic aisle in both my local Whole Foods and in my local less-upscale supermarkets, but the best prices for it definitely come from ethnic shops such as Middle Eastern or Indian stores.  Amazon.com also sells it, but at a higher price.  I use the stuff constantly.  While it's mostly used for sweet dishes now, I've used it in savory applications as well.


----------



## 1StarRestaurant (Mar 2, 2009)

Man...this stuff is pretty strong. I didn't know how much half a teaspoon was, I only had a 1/4 tablespoon. I used a full spoon of that, and it looked like it was really little, so I sprayed more into the mixture. I guess now I know when they say it use so little cuz its strong I should stick with that...

I'm pretty sure the overdose of rose water wasn't the only thing that killed it though...


----------



## fahriye (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes you only need a drop or two of the stuff. It can be very over powering. I have done the same mistake several times.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Mar 3, 2009)

1StarRestaurant said:


> Man...this stuff is pretty strong. I didn't know how much half a teaspoon was, I only had a 1/4 tablespoon. I used a full spoon of that, and it looked like it was really little, so I sprayed more into the mixture. I guess now I know when they say it use so little cuz its strong I should stick with that...
> 
> I'm pretty sure the overdose of rose water wasn't the only thing that killed it though...



I'm sorry it didn't turn out well for you, but hopefully you learned something from the effort.  I just took a look at Giada's recipe, which I assume is the one you used.  It's actually sort of a novelty recipe, not really something I would have suggested for a beginning cook.

My suggestion is that you concentrate of learning basic mainstream techniques and recipes first.  I'd stay away from the Food Network recipes altogether until you have a little more experience.  You'll rarely find basic, straight forward recipes from celebrity chefs/cooks.  They all try to be "original" with their interpretations and frequently call for exotic ingredients (such as rosewater).  Some of the recipes are great, but until you have a little more experience it's hard to know which ones.


----------



## bullseye (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't know where you are, 1Star, but if you ever get to NYC, go to Kalustyan's.  Anything exotic I want, they have.  I bought rosewater for, well, not sure/not much, and it's lasted me for several years so far.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 3, 2009)

1StarRestaurant - first off, you do need to make sure - health food store or not - that the "rose water" you purchased was meant to be consumed.  Health food & other stores sell many "essential oils" that are not meant for consumption - just for infusing potpourri & solid incense burners.  There's a HUGE difference.


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Mar 4, 2009)

Even the low-end supermarkets near me carry rosewater in the "ethnic" section.  Look near the Middle Eastern or Indian products.  Alternatively, any Indian, Middle Eastern or Greek market near you should carry it.  I like Cortas brand.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2009)

1Star - measuring is important - but, I guess you found that out!  More is not always better.

I totally disagree with staying away from Food Network recipes or any other recipe.  The only way to learn to cook is by trying new things.  Just because a recipe has an exotic ingredient it doesn't mean it's a "hard" recipe.  Just look at the ingredients, read the instructions, decide if it's something you want to tackle.  If you understand all the methods of cooking then I say go for it!!!  There's no better way to learn and up your game.  If you don't understand something look it up or ask.  When you search on Google always remember to look at the Images - visuals are always good!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 8, 2009)

I fully agree with Kitchenelf!!! I try any & every recipe that looks/sounds appealing to me, regardless of the source. If I think I can do it & will enjoy it - I go for it. Unless you're working with really uber-pricey ingredients, what have you got to lose?

One Xmas, which would be special in that it would be the last one where my whole family was together, I wanted to make a really special dessert. This was back when Martha Stewart had just begun putting out a few cookbooks & hadn't yet started to build her empire. Anyway, even though unbelievably intimidated & sure I'd fail, I made her recipe for "Crocembouche", which consists of 75 homemade miniature creampuffs filled with homemade chocolate rum cream, stacked in a Xmas tree/pyramid shape with homemade caramel, & covered with a halo of homemade golden spun sugar. It took me two days to make the darn thing, but boy, was it SPECTACULAR. Folks at that party (which was, gee - about 20 years ago?) still talk about it.

The gist of what I'm saying is - very little in cooking isn't worth trying.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Mar 8, 2009)

I bought rose water once because of a recommended recipe that used it. I found mine in a Mideastern Supermarket. I haven't use it again since and is now occupying a space in my pantry. I wonder how long it will last?


----------



## shef_us (Mar 13, 2009)

you can buy it easily from any grocery store nearby or make it at home by using the method in the following link
How to Make Your Own Rose Water | Healthy and Green Living


----------



## JoZee (Apr 5, 2009)

Asian Markets sometimes carry it as well.  Hope you find some.


----------



## mastercooker (May 2, 2009)

You can check Middle Eastern grocery stores (Labanese, Jordanian, Palestanian, Egyptian), they are the most places who carry rose water. You can also check a local health store that would probably have rose water. You could also try to make your own rose water if you want.

Here are the ingredients of rose water:

2-3 quarts fresh roses or rose petals
Water
Ice cubes or crushed ice


Directions for making your own rose water:

1. In the center of a large pot (the speckled blue canning pots are ideal) with an inverted lid (a rounded lid), place a fireplace brick. On top of the brick place the bowl. Put the roses in the pot; add enough flowers to reach the top of the brick. Pour in just enough water to cover the roses. The water should be just above the top of the brick.

2. Place the lid upside down on the pot. Turn on the stove and bring the water to a rolling boil, then lower heat to a slow steady simmer. As soon as the water begins to boil, toss two or three trays of ice cubes (or a bag of ice) on top of the lid.

3. You’ve now created a home still! As the water boils the steam rises, hits the top of the cold lid, and condenses. As it condenses it flows to the center of the lid and drops into the bowl. Every 20 minutes, quickly lift the lid and take out a tablespoon or two of the rose water. It’s time to stop when you have between a pint and a quart of water that smells and tastes strongly like roses.


----------



## divascancook (May 3, 2009)

I get mine from TRader Joes


----------

